# Havana - Score (Oscars 1991)



## HansZimmer

In this thread we will talk about the soundtrack of the film Havana, which received a 1991 Oscar nomination for the "Best original score" award.

If most of the best soundtrack composers write music that can be called neo-romantic, Dave Grusin can be considered an exception, as much of the music he writes for films is based on popular musical styles.
We have already listened to the pop/jazz soundtrack he wrote for the film The Fabulous Baker Boys and in the case of the film Havana most of the score is based on Cuban music.

In this case, however, there are also some neo-romantic parts and when I heard the soundtrack of the scene in which Castro's revolutionaries take Havana and break everything I said to myself "Wow".
That's one of the best things I've heard in a movie.

I wanted to upload the scene from the movie but I can't, it's a copyright violation.
I would have advertised the film for free, but if they don't want to it's their problem!

So I took screenshots of the scenes and put them on top of the soundtrack.






In this youtube playlist you can llisten to the whole score: playlist

In this other video here below you can instead listen to the best parts of the suite, including the part contained in the video above.

Basically this second video contains the first video at the end.






What do you think about this score? The poll has nothing to do with the competition. It's just for fun.


----------

